# Solved: win32/PePatch, win xp, drive C, infected again :(



## sadness madness (Jun 16, 2006)

i already got rid of this virus before, but after coming back from vacation, i scanned my computer and it's back again. 

if anyone could please help, i'd be very happy, because the hijackthis log had different entries from the last time, so here it is:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:03:28 PM, on 7/21/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb12.exe
D:\Installers\Printer\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\DataViz\DvzIncMsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
D:\Installers\Printer\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgbhp.exe
D:\Installers\Printer\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
D:\Installers\Printer\Digital Imaging\Product Assistant\bin\hprblog.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/ymsgr6/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr6/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: DAPHelper Class - {0000CC75-ACF3-4cac-A0A9-DD3868E06852} - C:\Program Files\DAP\DAPBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb12.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] D:\Installers\Printer\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O4 - Global Startup: DataViz Inc Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\DataViz\DvzIncMsgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BTTray.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AutoCAD Startup Accelerator.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\acstart16.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = D:\Installers\Printer\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Clean Traces - C:\Program Files\DAP\Privacy Package\dapcleanerie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To &Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Run DAP - {669695BC-A811-4A9D-8CDF-BA8C795F261C} - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\DAP.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-4017 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {D6FCA8ED-4715-43DE-9BD2-2789778A5B09} (NPKCX Control) - http://gameguard1.levelupgames.ph/nProtect/KeyCrypt/npkcx.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{388BD87F-9E21-4FCA-94FB-9508CAEE7C33}: NameServer = 192.168.10.1
O18 - Protocol: bt2 - {1730B77B-F429-498F-9B15-4514D83C8294} - D:\PROGRA~1\BT2Net\BT2PLU~1.DLL (file missing)
O18 - Filter: application/x-bt2 - {6E1DDCE8-76BC-4390-9488-806E8FB1AD77} - D:\PROGRA~1\BT2Net\BT2PLU~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk Licensing Service - Autodesk - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - WIDCOMM, Inc. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: C-DillaCdaC11BA - Macrovision - C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: npkcsvc - INCA Internet Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\npkcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Windows DLL Manager - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\winws.exe (file missing)

i apologize for having to ask for help again.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download *WinPFind*
*Right Click* the Zip Folder and Select "*Extract All*"
Extract it somewhere you will remember like the *Desktop*
Dont do anything with it yet!

*Click here* for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know how.

Reboot into Safe Mode.

Double click *WinPFind.exe*
Click "*Start Scan*"
*It will scan the entire System, so please be patient and let it complete.*

Reboot back to Normal Mode!


Go to the *WinPFind folder*
Locate *WinPFind.txt*
Copy and paste WinPFind.txt in your next post here please.


----------



## sadness madness (Jun 16, 2006)

thanks for helping. 

here's the WinPFind text:

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Windows OS and Versions »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»
Product Name: Microsoft Windows XP Current Build: Service Pack 1 Current Build Number: 2600
Internet Explorer Version: 6.0.2800.1106

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Checking Selected Standard Folders »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

Checking %SystemDrive% folder...

Checking %ProgramFilesDir% folder...

Checking %WinDir% folder...
UPX! 12/21/1999 7:58:02 AM 21312 C:\WINDOWS\choice.exe

Checking %System% folder...
PEC2 11/25/2002 12:44:26 PM 41397 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dfrg.msc
winsync 11/25/2002 12:45:28 PM 1309184 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\wbdbase.deu
Umonitor 8/29/2002 10:41:10 AM 631808 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\rasdlg.dll
UPX! 3/31/2004 5:55:24 PM 172544 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\npkcsvc.exe

Checking %System%\Drivers folder and sub-folders...
UPX! 6/17/2006 12:29:26 AM 776096 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\avg7core.sys
FSG! 6/17/2006 12:29:26 AM 776096 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\avg7core.sys
PEC2 6/17/2006 12:29:26 AM 776096 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\avg7core.sys
aspack 6/17/2006 12:29:26 AM 776096 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\avg7core.sys

Items found in C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\etc\hosts

Checking the Windows folder and sub-folders for system and hidden files within the last 60 days...
7/22/2006 11:29:04 AM S 2048 C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
7/22/2006 11:28:08 AM H 827392 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\system.LOG
7/22/2006 11:28:08 AM H 86016 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\software.LOG
7/22/2006 11:28:08 AM H 8192 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\default.LOG
7/22/2006 11:29:06 AM H 12288 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SECURITY.LOG
7/22/2006 11:29:20 AM H 1024 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SAM.LOG
5/25/2006 9:16:36 AM HS 24 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-18\User\Preferred
5/25/2006 9:16:36 AM HS 388 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-18\User\c0881a65-b428-4876-b58f-80a81c8b6552
7/22/2006 11:25:52 AM H 6 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\SA.DAT

Checking for CPL files...
Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 7/1/2004 6:22:58 PM 15692800 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ALSNDMGR.CPL
Microsoft Corporation 11/25/2002 12:44:40 PM 150016 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\hdwwiz.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 11/25/2002 12:44:46 PM 187904 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\main.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 11/25/2002 12:44:50 PM 559616 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\mmsys.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 11/25/2002 12:44:58 PM 35840 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ncpa.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 11/25/2002 12:45:02 PM 256000 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\nusrmgr.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 11/25/2002 12:45:02 PM 36864 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\nwc.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 11/25/2002 12:45:02 PM 36864 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\odbccp32.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 11/25/2002 12:45:08 PM 109056 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\powercfg.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 11/25/2002 12:45:22 PM 28160 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\telephon.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 11/25/2002 12:45:24 PM 90112 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\timedate.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/29/2002 10:41:28 AM 129024 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\desk.cpl
WIDCOMM, Inc. 7/29/2003 4:15:22 PM 245819 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\btcpl.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/29/2002 10:41:28 AM 578560 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\appwiz.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/29/2002 10:41:28 AM 292352 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\inetcpl.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/29/2002 10:41:28 AM 121856 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\intl.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/29/2002 10:41:28 AM 65536 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\joy.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/29/2002 10:41:28 AM 268288 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\sysdm.cpl
Autodesk, Inc. 3/5/2005 8:58:58 PM 197752 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\styleman.cpl
Autodesk, Inc. 3/5/2005 8:58:14 PM 197752 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\plotman.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 11/25/2002 8:44:20 PM 66048 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\access.cpl
Apple Computer, Inc. 5/9/2000 2:57:14 PM 250880 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\QuickTime.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 11/25/2002 12:45:02 PM 36864 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\odbccp32.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 11/25/2002 8:44:20 PM 66048 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\access.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/29/2002 10:41:28 AM 578560 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\appwiz.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 11/25/2002 12:45:02 PM 36864 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\nwc.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/29/2002 6:41:28 PM 129024 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\desk.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 11/25/2002 12:44:40 PM 150016 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\hdwwiz.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/29/2002 10:41:28 AM 292352 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\inetcpl.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/29/2002 10:41:28 AM 121856 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\intl.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/29/2002 10:41:28 AM 65536 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\joy.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 11/25/2002 12:44:50 PM 559616 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\mmsys.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 11/25/2002 12:44:58 PM 35840 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\ncpa.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 11/25/2002 12:44:46 PM 187904 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\main.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 11/25/2002 12:45:02 PM 256000 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\nusrmgr.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/29/2002 10:41:28 AM 147456 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\sapi.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 11/25/2002 12:45:08 PM 109056 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\powercfg.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/29/2002 10:41:28 AM 268288 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\sysdm.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 11/25/2002 12:45:22 PM 28160 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\telephon.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 11/25/2002 12:45:24 PM 90112 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\timedate.cpl

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Checking Selected Startup Folders »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

Checking files in %ALLUSERSPROFILE%\Startup folder...
5/28/2005 3:50:12 PM 1665 C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk
1/18/2006 7:16:32 PM 1857 C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\AutoCAD Startup Accelerator.lnk
7/3/2005 1:25:48 PM 681 C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\BTTray.lnk
7/24/2005 10:32:38 PM 720 C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\DataViz Inc Messenger.lnk
5/28/2005 1:15:30 PM HS 84 C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\desktop.ini
1/21/2006 8:35:58 PM 1581 C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk

Checking files in %ALLUSERSPROFILE%\Application Data folder...
5/28/2005 12:56:14 PM HS 62 C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\desktop.ini
1/21/2006 8:39:02 PM 1736 C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\hpzinstall.log

Checking files in %USERPROFILE%\Startup folder...
8/3/2005 3:03:56 PM 896 C:\Documents and Settings\Joana\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Gamma.lnk
5/28/2005 1:15:30 PM HS 84 C:\Documents and Settings\Joana\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\desktop.ini
6/20/2006 10:51:12 PM 558 C:\Documents and Settings\Joana\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\SpywareGuard.lnk

Checking files in %USERPROFILE%\Application Data folder...
5/28/2005 12:56:14 PM HS 62 C:\Documents and Settings\Joana\Application Data\desktop.ini

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Checking Selected Registry Keys »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\User Agent\Post Platform]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved]
= 
{81559C35-8464-49F7-BB0E-07A383BEF910} = C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\spywareguard.dll

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\AVG7 Shell Extension
{9F97547E-4609-42C5-AE0C-81C61FFAEBC3} = C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Free\avgse.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\DAP_Menu
{BED4C38B-F765-45AC-8C56-613F76BBF43E} = C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\PRIVAC~1\DAPCTX~1.DLL
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Offline Files
{750fdf0e-2a26-11d1-a3ea-080036587f03} = %SystemRoot%\System32\cscui.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Open With
{09799AFB-AD67-11d1-ABCD-00C04FC30936} = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Open With EncryptionMenu
{A470F8CF-A1E8-4f65-8335-227475AA5C46} = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\WinRAR
{B41DB860-8EE4-11D2-9906-E49FADC173CA} = C:\Program Files\WinRAR\rarext.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Yahoo! Mail
{5464D816-CF16-4784-B9F3-75C0DB52B499} = C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\COMMON\ymmapi20041123.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\{a2a9545d-a0c2-42b4-9708-a0b2badd77c8}
Start Menu Pin = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\AVG7 Shell Extension
{9F97547E-4609-42C5-AE0C-81C61FFAEBC3} = C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Free\avgse.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\WinRAR
{B41DB860-8EE4-11D2-9906-E49FADC173CA} = C:\Program Files\WinRAR\rarext.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\EncryptionMenu
{A470F8CF-A1E8-4f65-8335-227475AA5C46} = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Offline Files
{750fdf0e-2a26-11d1-a3ea-080036587f03} = %SystemRoot%\System32\cscui.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Sharing
{f81e9010-6ea4-11ce-a7ff-00aa003ca9f6} = ntshrui.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\WinRAR
{B41DB860-8EE4-11D2-9906-E49FADC173CA} = C:\Program Files\WinRAR\rarext.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{0D2E74C4-3C34-11d2-A27E-00C04FC30871}
= %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{24F14F01-7B1C-11d1-838f-0000F80461CF}
= %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{24F14F02-7B1C-11d1-838f-0000F80461CF}
= %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{66742402-F9B9-11D1-A202-0000F81FEDEE}
= %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{F9DB5320-233E-11D1-9F84-707F02C10627}
= C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\PDFShell.dll

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects]
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{0000CC75-ACF3-4cac-A0A9-DD3868E06852}
DAPHelper Class = C:\Program Files\DAP\DAPBHO.dll
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
AcroIEHlprObj Class = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2}
SpywareGuardDLBLOCK.CBrowserHelper = C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F}
= C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897}
UberButton Class = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A}
YahooTaggedBM Class = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7}
Google Toolbar Helper = c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\{4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD}
&Yahoo! Messenger = C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\COMMON\yhexbmesus.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\{4D5C8C25-D075-11d0-B416-00C04FB90376}
&Tip of the Day = %SystemRoot%\System32\shdocvw.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ToolBar]
{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} = Yahoo! Toolbar	: C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
{8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} = &Radio	: C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
{2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} = &Google	: c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897}
ButtonText = Yahoo! Services	: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{669695BC-A811-4A9D-8CDF-BA8C795F261C}
ButtonText = Run DAP	: C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\DAP.EXE
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263}
ButtonText = Research	: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F}
ButtonText = @btrez.dll,-4015	:

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars]
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\{32683183-48a0-441b-a342-7c2a440a9478}
Media Band = %SystemRoot%\System32\browseui.dll
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\{4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD}
&Yahoo! Messenger = C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\COMMON\yhexbmesus.dll
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\{C4EE31F3-4768-11D2-BE5C-00A0C9A83DA1}
File Search Explorer Band = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\{EFA24E62-B078-11D0-89E4-00C04FC9E26E}
History Band = %SystemRoot%\System32\shdocvw.dll
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\{EFA24E64-B078-11D0-89E4-00C04FC9E26E}
Explorer Band = %SystemRoot%\System32\shdocvw.dll

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\ShellBrowser
{01E04581-4EEE-11D0-BFE9-00AA005B4383} = &Address	: %SystemRoot%\System32\browseui.dll
{42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} = : 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser
{01E04581-4EEE-11D0-BFE9-00AA005B4383} = &Address	: %SystemRoot%\System32\browseui.dll
{0E5CBF21-D15F-11D0-8301-00AA005B4383} = &Links	: %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} = Yahoo! Toolbar	: C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
{2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} = &Google	: c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
SoundMan	SOUNDMAN.EXE
NeroFilterCheck	C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
ATIPTA	C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
HPDJ Taskbar Utility	C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb12.exe
HP Software Update	D:\Installers\Printer\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
AVG7_CC	C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
AVG7_EMC	C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\OptionalComponents]
IMAIL	Installed = 1
MAPI	Installed = 1
MSFS	Installed = 1

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
ctfmon.exe	C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
Yahoo! Pager	"C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe" -quiet
MSMSGS	"C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows\load]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows\run]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig]

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\services

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupfolder

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\JwjQMgvùõ/²ÆßfÏC:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\state
system.ini	0
win.ini	0
bootini	0
services	0
startup	0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies]

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\NonEnum
{BDEADF00-C265-11D0-BCED-00A0C90AB50F} = C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\WEBFOL~1\MSONSEXT.DLL
{6DFD7C5C-2451-11d3-A299-00C04F8EF6AF} = 
{0DF44EAA-FF21-4412-828E-260A8728E7F1} =

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Ratings

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\system
dontdisplaylastusername	0
legalnoticecaption	
legalnoticetext	
shutdownwithoutlogon	1
undockwithoutlogon	1

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies]

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
NoDriveTypeAutoRun	145

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad]
PostBootReminder {7849596a-48ea-486e-8937-a2a3009f31a9} = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
CDBurn {fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9} = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} = %SystemRoot%\System32\webcheck.dll
SysTray {35CEC8A3-2BE6-11D2-8773-92E220524153} = C:\WINDOWS\System32\stobject.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit	= C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,
Shell = Explorer.exe
System =

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\crypt32chain
= crypt32.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\cryptnet
= cryptnet.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\cscdll
= cscdll.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\ScCertProp
= wlnotify.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\Schedule
= wlnotify.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\sclgntfy
= sclgntfy.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\SensLogn
= WlNotify.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\termsrv
= wlnotify.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\wlballoon
= wlnotify.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\Your Image File Name Here without a path
Debugger = ntsd -d

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
AppInit_DLLs

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Scan Complete »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»
WinPFind v1.4.1	- Log file written to "WinPFind.Txt" in the WinPFind folder.
Scan completed on 7/22/2006 11:36:24 AM

thanks again.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to *Start *- *Run *- type in *msconfig *- click OK and click on the startup tab.

Put a check mark beside everything there (even if it looks like jibberish) and then post a new HijackThis log please.


----------



## sadness madness (Jun 16, 2006)

oops, i'm sorry, i'll repost it again:

okay, when i looked at the startup tab in the system configuration utility, all the items there were already enabled.

so here's the new hijackthis log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:33:55 PM, on 7/23/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb12.exe
D:\Installers\Printer\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\DataViz\DvzIncMsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
D:\Installers\Printer\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgbhp.exe
D:\Installers\Printer\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
D:\Installers\Printer\Digital Imaging\Product Assistant\bin\hprblog.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SpybotSD.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/ymsgr6/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr6/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: DAPHelper Class - {0000CC75-ACF3-4cac-A0A9-DD3868E06852} - C:\Program Files\DAP\DAPBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb12.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] D:\Installers\Printer\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O4 - Global Startup: DataViz Inc Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\DataViz\DvzIncMsgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BTTray.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AutoCAD Startup Accelerator.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\acstart16.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = D:\Installers\Printer\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Clean Traces - C:\Program Files\DAP\Privacy Package\dapcleanerie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To &Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Run DAP - {669695BC-A811-4A9D-8CDF-BA8C795F261C} - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\DAP.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-4017 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {D6FCA8ED-4715-43DE-9BD2-2789778A5B09} (NPKCX Control) - http://gameguard1.levelupgames.ph/nProtect/KeyCrypt/npkcx.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{388BD87F-9E21-4FCA-94FB-9508CAEE7C33}: NameServer = 192.168.10.1
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{4B3C1B81-E89C-4346-A4B7-80730D0AB020}: NameServer = 202.78.97.2 202.78.97.41
O18 - Protocol: bt2 - {1730B77B-F429-498F-9B15-4514D83C8294} - D:\PROGRA~1\BT2Net\BT2PLU~1.DLL (file missing)
O18 - Filter: application/x-bt2 - {6E1DDCE8-76BC-4390-9488-806E8FB1AD77} - D:\PROGRA~1\BT2Net\BT2PLU~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk Licensing Service - Autodesk - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - WIDCOMM, Inc. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: C-DillaCdaC11BA - Macrovision - C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: npkcsvc - INCA Internet Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\npkcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Windows DLL Manager - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\winws.exe (file missing)

thanks.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The log is difficult to read like that. Please be sure word wrap is turned off (in format) and post a new log.


----------



## sadness madness (Jun 16, 2006)

oops, sorry.

i've edited the previous post so it isn't text wrapped anymore.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm attaching a Fixsadness.zip file to this post. Save it to your desktop but don't do anything with it yet. We will use it later in safe mode.

Click Start - Run - and type in:

*services.msc*

Click OK.

In the services window find *Service: Windows DLL Manager*.
Right click and choose "Properties". On the "General" tab under "Service Status" click the "Stop" button to stop the service. Beside "Start-up Type" in the dropdown menu select "Disabled". Click Apply then OK. Exit the Services utility.

*Note:* You may get an error here when trying to access the properties of the service. If you do get an error, just select the service and look there in the top left of the main service window and click "Stop" to stop the service. If that gives an error or it is already stopped, just skip this step and proceed with the rest.

*Click Here* and download Killbox and save it to your desktop but dont run it yet.

Rescan with HijackThis, close all browser windows except HijackThis, put a check mark beside these entries and click *fix checked*.

* 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cust...ch/search.html

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cust.../www.yahoo.com

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cust.../www.yahoo.com

O23 - Service: Windows DLL Manager - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\winws.exe (file missing)
*

Then boot to safe mode:

 *How to restart to safe mode*

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. 

Put a tick by *Standard File Kill*. 
In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following lines one at a time:

*C:\WINDOWS\system32\winws.exe*

Click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. 
It will ask for confirmation to delete the file. 
Click Yes. 
Continue with that procedure until you have pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.
Killbox may tell you that one or more files do not exist. 
If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.
Next in Killbox go to *Tools > Delete Temp Files*
In the window that pops up, put a check by *ALL* the options there *except* these three:
XP Prefetch
Recent
History

Now click the *Delete Selected Temp Files* button.
Exit the Killbox.

Unzip the Fixsadness.zip file that you saved to your desktop earlier and doubleclick the Fixsadness.reg file and allow it to enter into the registry.

Boot back to Windows normally and post another HijackThis log please.


----------



## sadness madness (Jun 16, 2006)

i don't know if it's important, but after disabling Windows DLL Manager, and then running hijackthis, i couldn't find one of the four files that i was supposed to fix:

O23 - Service: Windows DLL Manager - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\winws.exe (file missing)

anyway, here's the new log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:42:34 AM, on 7/26/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb12.exe
D:\Installers\Printer\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\DataViz\DvzIncMsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
D:\Installers\Printer\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgbhp.exe
D:\Installers\Printer\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
D:\Installers\Printer\Digital Imaging\Product Assistant\bin\hprblog.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
O2 - BHO: DAPHelper Class - {0000CC75-ACF3-4cac-A0A9-DD3868E06852} - C:\Program Files\DAP\DAPBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb12.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] D:\Installers\Printer\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O4 - Global Startup: DataViz Inc Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\DataViz\DvzIncMsgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BTTray.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AutoCAD Startup Accelerator.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\acstart16.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = D:\Installers\Printer\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Clean Traces - C:\Program Files\DAP\Privacy Package\dapcleanerie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To &Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Run DAP - {669695BC-A811-4A9D-8CDF-BA8C795F261C} - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\DAP.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-4017 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {D6FCA8ED-4715-43DE-9BD2-2789778A5B09} (NPKCX Control) - http://gameguard1.levelupgames.ph/nProtect/KeyCrypt/npkcx.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{388BD87F-9E21-4FCA-94FB-9508CAEE7C33}: NameServer = 192.168.10.1
O18 - Protocol: bt2 - {1730B77B-F429-498F-9B15-4514D83C8294} - D:\PROGRA~1\BT2Net\BT2PLU~1.DLL (file missing)
O18 - Filter: application/x-bt2 - {6E1DDCE8-76BC-4390-9488-806E8FB1AD77} - D:\PROGRA~1\BT2Net\BT2PLU~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk Licensing Service - Autodesk - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - WIDCOMM, Inc. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: C-DillaCdaC11BA - Macrovision - C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: npkcsvc - INCA Internet Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\npkcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe

thanks.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The log looks good. How are things running?


----------



## sadness madness (Jun 16, 2006)

when i scanned again with AVG, the Win32/PePatch virus was detected again on "newexe.exe" with a file path of C:\Windows\system32\newexe.exe. 

oh, evil virus. 

so i'll post a fresh hijackthis log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:59:17 PM, on 7/27/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb12.exe
D:\Installers\Printer\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\DataViz\DvzIncMsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
D:\Installers\Printer\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgbhp.exe
D:\Installers\Printer\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
D:\Installers\Printer\Digital Imaging\Product Assistant\bin\hprblog.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgwb.dat
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
O2 - BHO: DAPHelper Class - {0000CC75-ACF3-4cac-A0A9-DD3868E06852} - C:\Program Files\DAP\DAPBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb12.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] D:\Installers\Printer\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O4 - Global Startup: DataViz Inc Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\DataViz\DvzIncMsgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BTTray.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = D:\Installers\Printer\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AutoCAD Startup Accelerator.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\acstart16.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Clean Traces - C:\Program Files\DAP\Privacy Package\dapcleanerie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To &Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Run DAP - {669695BC-A811-4A9D-8CDF-BA8C795F261C} - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\DAP.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-4017 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {D6FCA8ED-4715-43DE-9BD2-2789778A5B09} (NPKCX Control) - http://gameguard1.levelupgames.ph/nProtect/KeyCrypt/npkcx.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{388BD87F-9E21-4FCA-94FB-9508CAEE7C33}: NameServer = 192.168.10.1
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{4B3C1B81-E89C-4346-A4B7-80730D0AB020}: NameServer = 202.78.97.41 202.78.97.35
O18 - Protocol: bt2 - {1730B77B-F429-498F-9B15-4514D83C8294} - D:\PROGRA~1\BT2Net\BT2PLU~1.DLL (file missing)
O18 - Filter: application/x-bt2 - {6E1DDCE8-76BC-4390-9488-806E8FB1AD77} - D:\PROGRA~1\BT2Net\BT2PLU~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk Licensing Service - Autodesk - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - WIDCOMM, Inc. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: C-DillaCdaC11BA - Macrovision - C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: npkcsvc - INCA Internet Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\npkcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe

hope this helps. and sorry if this problem's persistent.

thanks.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Boot to safe mode and run Killbox on this file:

*C:\Windows\system32\newexe.exe*

Let me know if AVG still detects it after doing the above.


----------



## sadness madness (Jun 16, 2006)

No viruses detected! yay!

i was wondering if there is any way to avoid these kinds of viruses?


but anyway, many many thanks.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Now you should turn system restore off to flush out all previous system restore points, then turn it back on and create a new restore point:

To turn off system restore, on the Desktop, right click on *My Computer* and click on *Properties.*
Click the *System Restore* tab.
Check *Turn off System Restore.*
Click Apply and then click OK.

Restart your computer, turn System Restore back on and create a restore point.

To create a new restore point, click on *Start*  *All Programs*  *Accessories*  *System Tools* and then select *System Restore*.

In the System Restore wizard, select *Create a restore point* and click the Next button.

Type a name for your new restore point then click on Create.

I also recommend downloading  *SPYWAREBLASTER* for added protection.

*Read here* for info on how to tighten your security.

*Delete your temporary files:*

In safe mode navigate to the C:\Windows\Temp folder. Open the Temp folder and go to Edit - Select All then Edit - Delete to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Go to Start - Run and type *%temp%* in the Run box. The Temp folder will open. Click *Edit - Select All* then hit *Delete* to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Finally go to Control Panel - Internet Options. On the General tab under "Temporary Internet Files" Click "Delete Files". Put a check by "Delete Offline Content" and click OK. Click on the Programs tab then click the "Reset Web Settings" button. Click Apply then OK.

*Empty the recycle bin*.


----------



## sadness madness (Jun 16, 2006)

so very sorry, i spoke too soon, i thought the scan was done, but it detected it now in C:\!KillBox\newexe.exe


but thanks for the advice for tightening my computer's security. 


sorry again.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That is fine. It's a folder created by Killbox when it deletes files as a back-up. You can delete the folder: *C:\!KillBox*


----------



## sadness madness (Jun 16, 2006)

ahaha, okay. (sheepish grin). all done!  i'll just mark the thread as solved.

and thanks again, again.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's my pleasure.


----------

